# Bla Bla Vape Pens Drag Kids In Bla Bla



## Stroodlepuff (3/12/13)

*Electronic cigarette companies are doing a disservice to the nation by providing unregulated and untested products to children.*




Vaporizers entice children by purporting to be healthier than regular cigarettes, with a multitude of flavors, no smoke scent, and a good aftertaste. With the added freedom of no government regulations, e-cigarettes are a perfect product for advertisers to market to children.

Read full article here: http://mountiewire.com/vape-pens-drag-kids-in/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

